

Google Is Bing’s 4th Largest Referring Source - MykalMorton
http://searchengineland.com/google-is-bings-4th-largest-referrer-37875

======
whatwhatwhat
More people search on Google for Google than they do for Yahoo or Bing... that
is just.... humorous

------
Jim72
I don't know when it began, but I stopped using the address bar quite some
time ago. I found it easier to type in the url into Google. If I make a typo,
it offers a correction, and I don't accidentally end up whitehouse.com, if you
know what I mean.

That said, I don't think people are searching for "search engines" on Google.
I think people are like me in that they use Google as an address bar.

~~~
samdk
If you're using most modern web browsers, typing something into the address
bar is almost equivalent to typing it into Google. Which, as another comment
indicates, is probably where a lot of these hits are coming from.

------
kiba
Google is a very tough nut to crack. They got like thousand of hackers fine-
tuning Google's algorithm and A/B testing on a massive scale.

This make them very nimble and responsive to any competitors who dare to
compete with them.

Google is like a sumo wrestler. Despite the appearance of fatness, it is
actually very fast, strong, and healthy.

~~~
eru
You could probably say the same thing about Microsoft, couldn't you?

~~~
axod
Does microsoft employ hackers? News to me.

~~~
eru
They do. And some other seriously smart people, e.g. in Microsoft Research in
Cambridge, UK.

(P.S. of course they eat a lot of their own dogfood---so they are not the
right employer for everyone.)

------
aresant
The fact that a full 42% of their traffic is originating from MSFT, and
they’re still investing tens of millions in advertising, AND they have Yahoo
wrapped up makes their relative gains look PATHETIC.

MSN is the default start-page in IE8 and that is being whittled away due to
the anti-trust.

In the past 6 months that more and more of the links on the homepage link
directly back to BING search results.

From a UI perspective, this is not ideal and to see such low gain #s despite
these efforts is eye opening about google's dominance.

~~~
elpuri
Is it totally out of the question that some people might type in bing.com or
have it as their browser's start page? The 42% is MSFTs share of referring
sites.

------
clistctrl
It wouldn't surprise me if people are just forgetting to add .com, i've done
it myself. In chrome i'll type bing (instead of bing.com) since google is my
default search engine, I'm routed through google.

I'm using it because Bing has a great flight search and comparison, also their
video search is pretty good too.

~~~
Jim72
Good point. It works the same with Firefox. In fact, it is an advertised
feature that you don't have to add the .com.

